# Raw meat recipes



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

I've heard that some people have chosen to eat mostly raw meat. Does anyone have any recipes for this, like for sushi or neat things to do with chicken, beef, etc. without cooking over 115 degrees? I can't imagine just scarfing down a raw chicken wing by itself, and I doubt that's really how the diet works.







I could be wrong though. Any recipes for me? I'm having trouble finding anything on the web.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Try:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceviche

Also Northern Europeans still eat steak tartare - raw chopped beef served with raw egg yolk & capers, onions etc. I wouldn't use store bought minced meat though. In Denmark there was special minced meat set aside for making this - it had been minced the same day and it was lean, high grade beef.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

there are some raw meat recipes in the Nourishing Traditions cookbook... maybe post this in the traditional foods sub-forum.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I luuuurve steak tartar. My mom used to make it growing up - I don't think she had a set recipe. She got her beef from a good local butcher, ground it up (food processor) at home and threw in a shot of vodka (kills the germs







), an egg yolk, chopped onions, lots of pepper, worcester sauce, tons of capers, salt - and I'm not sure what else. It was a meal for the grown-ups in our house and I used to hover around stealing bites. I've had something called "Yebeg Wot" (sp?) at Ethiopian restaurants - their version of tartare, made w/ chili powder, I think.

Beef carpaccio is raw - but perhaps cured a bit?









Here's one recipe: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,191,...250196,00.html


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

at 9 months pregnant I started craving raw meat something awful. I jsut got grass fed tenderloin and froze it. When I wanted it I would shave off a bit.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

ceviche
tartare
carne cruda
sashimi
carpaccio
kibbeh nayeh
poke (hawaiian)
and my favorite - rare steak









I think that when you eat raw poultry, you are supposed to thinly slice it and marinate it in lemon juice and seasonings, much like a ceviche.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

Lemon juice? Is that an antibacterial like vinegar?

Wow I'm learning so much. My hubbie is way more interested in the raw meat thing than me, so he'll be pleased lol


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

You DH may be interested in the Primal Diet by Aajonus Vonderplanitz, he has two books, We Want to Live and Recipe for Living without Disease which has tons of raw meat reciepes in it.

http://home.earthlink.net/~welive/index.html


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks, that is more than enough to get us started. It all looks simple to prepare, and the ingredients are probably easy to find! If anyone knows of any other raw meat dishes I'm all ears. Thanks for the information about vodka. I wonder if other liquors would have the same disenfecting effect?


----------

